# Wheel Offset - BBS RS'



## Eternidy (Sep 14, 2012)

Currently I am running 17x9 ET 35 RS' in the rear with 1.5" lips. If I were to order & run 2.5" lips instead making 17x10's would that change the 35 ET?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

yes it would make the offset go to 23 

they would sit the same on the inside but youd add 25mm to the outer lip half that and subtract it from the current offset you get 23


----------



## Eternidy (Sep 14, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yes it would make the offset go to 23
> 
> they would sit the same on the inside but youd add 25mm to the outer lip half that and subtract it from the current offset you get 23


Okay thanks!:beer:


----------

